
On the sorry state of filesharing - thebrainnetwork
https://www.dropbox.com/s/05a6ofwpkey3j3t/On%20the%20sorry%20state%20of%20filesharing.pdf?dl=0
======
thebrainnetwork
I started thinking about it, after reading this:
[http://motherboard.vice.com/read/pirate-bay-founder-peter-
su...](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/pirate-bay-founder-peter-sunde-i-have-
given-up)

